# Escambia 17 October 2012



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Took the day off to relax. Headed to Escambia to see what I could get. Hit the water about 8 and headed to some of my favorite spots. Second cast Bass—keeper. Left that spot went to best damn spot I know on the river. Stayed there for the rest of the day. Caught 9 Bass, 9 Redfish, and 1 Flounder. First Bass came on Culprit worm. The rest of the Bass came on KVD Perfect Plastic Finesse Worm, Red Bug color. The Redfish came on a mix of square bill cranks and the KVD worm. Quality reds came on cranks, quantity came on the worm. 5 of the reds were in the slot and the others were right below. Two of the biggest reds were 24”. All fish went back to catch another day. Check out the way that red ate that crank--she swallowed that damn thing. Flounder came on KVD worm. All those fish were killing that KVD worm--I ran out of em. Got to get some more. Left the water at 1 P.M., caught a 24” just as I was leaving, wanted to stay but didn’t want to fight the traffic. Great Day…

NJD :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Them are some nice pictures and fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

That was a good day. Man that red wanted that crank bait. Good job man.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome day man, like the detailed report!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great report and a great day. Like the way you show the lures you caught them with.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice report. Red bug has been a pretty good color for me this year. Glad you got into 'em.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hell yea nice mess of fish.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

great job !


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to see someone else likes the grass besides me. I really good luck with the grass all over.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Grass is good. I have a sure-shot grass pattern now. Since the submerged grass on Escambia is almost dead, I will go through looking for submerged grass clumps and then throw to the edge. and boom, there it is. It's like sight fishing during the spawn, just get some good polarized glasses and there you have it. 

NJD


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Escambia*

A Banner Day!

Good report with pictures. C2


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool pics man good job.


----------

